# Provincial Pics



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is one of my group on day two!

Great guys and a pleasure to watch them shoot!


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is a pic from the Provincials of some great kids.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Why does Josh Webb always seem to get into everyone elses pics??
Looks great and congrats to all!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

BHO top 3


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank christ it isn't a beauty contest!! Lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

could some one from oaa post all of the pics from the awards ceremony and some on the course if any these pics are taken ...and after that none ever show up ..heres a good site for them like a slide show ....and there are enough can I use the term GEEKS that would probably love to do it ..not me I got a new smart ph and just sent my very first text 3 weeks ago lol lol and that was a chore...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> could some one from oaa post all of the pics from the awards ceremony and some on the course if any these pics are taken ...and after that none ever show up ..heres a good site for them like a slide show ....and there are enough can I use the term GEEKS that would probably love to do it ..not me I got a new smart ph and just sent my very first text 3 weeks ago lol lol and that was a chore...


If someone sends them to the webmaster they can easily be posted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

mike president took them ...and thanks


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> mike president took them ...and thanks


Correct I did take them, but I need to have a few spare minutes to go through and get rid of the bad pics and convert the good ones into a size and format that is suitable. Photos will go up on the website and the FB page, but it may take longer than a few days to accomplish this. I do have other responsibilities that also have to be attended to, not including working a full time job.

Photos will go up of the Provincials along with photos from other shoots I have attended, just be patient, sorry but I just can't do everything instantaneously as many seem to think is possible.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Kudos to you mike for getting the scores up so quick.

I started this thread so that everyday Joe's like me could post their pics.

There has to be more than just the few that have been put up!


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> Kudos to you mike for getting the scores up so quick.
> 
> I started this thread so that everyday Joe's like me could post their pics.
> 
> There has to be more than just the few that have been put up!


Thanks JDoupe, I am sure there are lots of other photos that have been taken and it would be great to have more photos submitted to be added to the OAA Website Photogallery. The only reason it has not been updated is that nobody has submitted images to be uploaded. Anybody with photos can send them to [email protected] and then we can keep the website updated with photos regularly.

My earlier response was simply because other comments on this thread indicated that photos should have been posted immediately after the shoot


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I sent a couple pics to the oaa administration! They're up already!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't and won't send the pics I took :mg: No one EVER needs to see what I saw ukey:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> I can't and won't send the pics I took :mg: No one EVER needs to see what I saw ukey:


What's been seen, can never be "unseen" LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

mike send them as capt t stated and let webmaster edit them takes the load off and we all get to see them sooner


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

Part of the problem is that today's cameras take such high quality pictures that the files size are huge. hard to send that big of a file.......and inbox's are only so big.

making them smaller.....even to send them to the webmaster......may need to be re sized.

I may be wrong....but who knows?


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I posted the pics I took on the OAA Facebook page, the easiest way.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Ted,
> 
> Part of the problem is that today's cameras take such high quality pictures that the files size are huge. hard to send that big of a file.......and inbox's are only so big.
> 
> ...


You are right JD. And depending on the format the camera takes the pictures in they may need to be converted to a format that will work. There is usually specific camera specific software to do this.

Sometimes to do things right it just takes time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

my camera lets you set on pc mode so they can be sent and no need to be resized as made mistake once before too many pixels if that's the term


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

If you use Adobe Photoshop, it allows an option to optimize or "save for web". The quality the image and height and width will remain, although the over byte size of the image will be greatly reduced making it faster and easier to upload or email.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

how come between here, the oaa, facebook, I don't see any trad guys pics?..... and we are usually first off the coarse, just sayin more time shooting and less time posing with you fancy bows and tee shirts. lol just kidding.... kinda... sorta....maybe...lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Moose Caller!


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

wanemann said:


> less time posing with you fancy bows and tee shirts. lol just kidding.... kinda... sorta....maybe...lol


My T-Shirt in the pics is from Wal-Mart!!!!:shade:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I thought the pic with andy and todd was just andy had gas lol lol


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

more pics up on the oaa web site!


----------

